# Is there a way to tell the fuel mixture..



## vulcanizedplease (Jun 24, 2007)

of a motor without knowing what year it is? It's a Mercury Force 40.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Find the serial or vin number and call the manufacture or repair shop that services that type they should be able to look at the numbers and tell you what to try at least..


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

should b 50 to one


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

bmcox86 said:


> should b 50 to one


Almost all 2 stroke outboards are 50:1. I've never come across one that was different. I'm sure there are some out there though.


----------

